# Kobieta przegląda czasopismo.



## wolfbm1

Witam.
Jak przetłumaczyć "Kobieta przegląda czasopismo." na angielski?

Kontekst: Chcę powiedzieć co robi kobieta na obrazku w sklepie z gazetami. Kobieta stoi obok wystawionych czasopism, trzyma w rękach czasopismo i wertuje jego kartki. 

Moja propozycja tłumaczenia to: "The woman is going over a magazine."
Dziękuję z góry za pomoc.


----------



## Thomas1

flip through


----------



## NotNow

The woman is browsing through a magazine.
The woman is flipping through a magazine.
The woman is glancing through a magazine.

Your suggestion means the woman is spending a lot of time and effort to read a magazine, such as proofreading it for errors.


----------



## wolfbm1

Thank you a lot.  How about:
The woman is looking over a magazine.


----------



## NotNow

It's okay, but it sounds a little strange.  A native speaker wouldn't say it.  However, you could say, The woman is looking through a magazine.


----------



## Thomas1

Could you please explain what 'look over a magazine' suggests to you or in what context you'd expect to see it?


----------



## alejandro123

A czy można powiedzieć "I only browsed through this magazine/book" 

w sensie, że tylko przejrzałem.


----------



## NotNow

Thomas1 said:


> Could you please explain what 'look over a magazine' suggests to you or in what context you'd expect to see it?



If you are standing in front of a rack of magazines and trying to decide which one to buy, you might look over one.  That's the only context that I can think of.


----------



## Thomas1

Thanks, NotNow. What does 'look over' mean exactly in this context?





alejandro123 said:


> A czy można powiedzieć "I only browsed through this magazine/book"
> 
> w sensie, że tylko przejrzałem.


Tak. Można też pominąć 'through': _I only browsed this magazine/book._


----------



## NotNow

It means to give a cursory glance.


----------

